# Watch Parts



## winterwood (Apr 17, 2014)

Where would I find watch parts, I looked around Plattsburgh and they all think I may be a bit off center.
Thanks
Dennis


----------



## glenspens (Apr 17, 2014)

ebay


----------



## keandkafu (Apr 17, 2014)

I get my watch parts from ebay.  Shop around first though, some charge a lot more than others but you can get a good mix of parts and faces. Have fun, my big fingers have trouble with the small parts, and you will need good eyes or a magnifying glass to help, but the end is worth the trouble!


----------



## GoodTurns (Apr 17, 2014)

Hobby Lobby carries them in the polymer clay section...and they're cheap if you use the 40% weekly coupon...


----------



## Jim Burr (Apr 17, 2014)

Google and follow the leader.


----------



## Si90 (Apr 17, 2014)

Ebay. Just bought 2.5KG for £22 (sterling)

2.5KG is ALOT of watch parts :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (Apr 17, 2014)

Si90 said:


> Ebay. Just bought 2.5KG for £22 (sterling)
> 
> 2.5KG is ALOT of watch parts :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


 
Simon, was that for old watches or the parts? If that is for the watches already taken apart that is a LOT of parts, years worth...

Mike


----------



## Si90 (Apr 17, 2014)

Indiana_Parrothead said:


> Si90 said:
> 
> 
> > Simon, was that for old watches or the parts? If that is for the watches already taken apart that is a LOT of parts, years worth...
> ...


----------



## winterwood (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks for all your help guys.
Dennis


----------



## JohnU (Apr 18, 2014)

Yard sales and antique thrift shops work well also.  I find a lot of older character watches and small women's watches that way.  The pain is you have to take them apart but it's not that bad after you've done a couple. Then I use the assorted parts from ebay to help fill in the areas around them.


----------



## Rodnall (Apr 23, 2014)

i don't know if these would be good for parts or not, but here is a link to some new watches with vintage look for $9.99.
Women's Vintage Bracelet Watches | Klockit


----------



## reddwil (Apr 23, 2014)

RedroosterUK, They have a web site and on ebay. Best deal I have found with the most usable parts. If you email them they will even do custom mixes


----------



## jtdesigns (Jan 19, 2015)

My method has always been: 1.) Find that "one" antique watch with a unique face, cluster the parts from that watch around the face then fill with parts from other "less desirable" watches. I think a blank filled with as many parts (gears, screws, etc) has the best look in terms of depth and "wow" factor.


----------



## vtgaryw (Jan 19, 2015)

I've had good luck finding a nice selection of watch parts and faces on Etsy.

-gary


----------



## healeydays (Jan 19, 2015)

I buy old watches in bulk for parts and use taking them apart as therapy and relaxation.  Here is a picture of the last batch I bought...
Mike B


----------

